# How Does The Front Fender Mount To A Spaceliner Springer?



## bairdco (Jun 15, 2016)

Got a men's spaceliner I want to put fenders on.

I see from pics the front fender strut mounts to the top bolts on the springer bracket.

How does the fender attach to the top, under the fork crown?

Pictures would be a big help. 

Thanks...


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 15, 2016)

Doubt this pic will help, bike isn't nearby to take close-ups, I'm on vacation. Be home tomorrow can take specific pics if you still need them.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a good pair of Spaceliner fenders if you are in need.

Mike


----------



## bairdco (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks, but I got some good ones, just haven't got around to putting them on yet.

The bike's not complete, so I'm building a custom for a custom-er.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 16, 2016)

Still looking for a pic. C'mon, I know there's a million spaceliners out there...


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 17, 2016)

Look here.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JC-Higgins-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bairdco (Jun 17, 2016)

So it just mounts solid to the underside of the steer tube. Ok. Guess it doesn't move much with the springer.


----------



## JMack (Aug 2, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> I have a good pair of Spaceliner fenders if you are in need.
> 
> Mike



COULD USE SPACELINER FENDERS, STILL HAVE THEM? THANKS, J.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 2, 2016)

PM sent.

Mike


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 7, 2016)

The fender moves with the frame and springer. make sure you put the bolts back together properly, with washers and everything or the springer will not flex properly.


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Sep 8, 2016)

The springer fender has a slot in it. If yours doesn't it will not fit right.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks guys, i worked it out and bike's been sold.


----------

